# Fn Key and brightness adjust not working



## cyrille (Feb 22, 2019)

After the installation of freebsd 12, the Fn Key and brightness adjust seem not working

```
cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="asgard-freeBSD"
keymap="fr.kbd"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
kld_list="snd_hda /boot/modules/i915kms.ko smbus acpi_video coretemp cpuctl"
# DBUS
dbus_enable="YES"
fsck_y_enable="YES"
microcode_update_enable="YES"
powerdxx_enable="YES"
```

Any idea is welcome
Thanks


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Feb 22, 2019)

This is just a kind of details that is generally difficult, or let's say, impossible to fix with FreeBSD
Keyboard Brigthness control depends on specific drivers. Just as an example, for HP notebook under Windows, one must choose a specific Keyboard driver developed for HP notebook family.
So generally don't expect to find such drivers developed for FreeBSD

For FN function... well .... with a lot of patience, you can try to dig in sysutils/uhidd, which may have more USB HID functions that base system uhid
Possibly, you could generate a file mapping to assign function to keys combination... but this is not simple at all.


----------



## cyrille (Feb 22, 2019)

OK thanks for your answer
Indeed, it's not simple. I tried to apply this method https://github.com/wime12/freelatitude but don't work for my model of DELL laptop
Then, I think I can do without this option if its configuration is too complex!


----------



## cyrille (Feb 23, 2019)

The  strangest thing is that the  Brigthness FN keys works fine on a live session and during the installation, but don't work anymore from the first boot.


----------

